# zorunda



## jbionic2010

> I've found out everything, it appears we'll have to take exams ahead of schedule
> Her şeyi öğrendim, meğer sınavları erken vermek zorunda olacakmışız

What is the reason for using "zorunda" in the above context? Couldn't the word be omitted without changing the meaning of the sentence?


----------



## analeeh

'I've found out all the details. It turns out/apparently we're going to have to sit the exams early.'

If you said _verecekmişiz_ there'd be no 'have' element to it ('we're going to sit the exams'). If you said _vermek olacakmışız_ I don't think it would even be grammatical.


----------



## jbionic2010

Thanks. Lets wait for a native speaker to join in the discussion.


----------



## Rallino

What is the source that you're using, jbionic? Some of the sentences that you're asking about are pretty awkward.

Anyway, zorunda stands for "have to". Why do you want to omit it?


----------



## jbionic2010

Well, I'd better try not to say anything else  Because the example sentences that I copy here are from an official study text book used by students in one of the best Russian universities. So I  have to either stop trusting you when you say this is incorrect, or stop trusting the authors of the study text book..


----------



## spiraxo

jbionic2010 said:


> Because the example sentences that I copy here are from an official study text book used by students in one of the best Russian universities.


It doesn't matter. One thing I'm sure is that it hasn't been edited well, or maybe not at all.


----------



## CHovek

jbionic2010 said:


> > I've found out everything, it appears we'll have to take exams ahead of schedule
> > Her şeyi öğrendim, meğer sınavları erken vermek zorunda olacakmışız


Sınavları vermek=to pass exams


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

jbionic2010 said:


> > I've found out everything, it appears we'll have to take exams ahead of schedule
> > Her şeyi öğrendim, meğer sınavları erken vermek zorunda olacakmışız
> 
> What is the reason for using "zorunda" in the above context? Couldn't the word be omitted without changing the meaning of the sentence?


Her seyi ogrendim meger sinavlari erken ver-meli-ymisiz

I learnt it all, it seems we will have to excel in our courses earlier.


----------



## soner123

I have to: *(Ben*)*** Zorunda*yım*.

We have to: *(Biz)** Zorunda*yız*.
_
* (Biz zorundayız) and (Ben Zorundayım*)*.: Usually not meaningful expressions. We often use only "Zorunda*yız*", "mecbur*uz*" or "zorunday*ım*", "mecbur*um*".  _

in short. "Zorunda*(...)*" = "*(...) *have to"

if we don't want to use "zorunda" we can use :

Her şeyi öğrendim, meğer sınavları erken ver-*meli-*y-miş-iz.

"-meli": "must" or "have to".


----------



## placeboo

it means " have to"

"have to" = "zorunda olmak"


----------

